# Lowrance Elite 4 DSI with Tallon + GPS Question



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

In desperation I call out for help AKFFers.

I have just purchased a Lowrance Elite 4 DSI and what I thought was a compatible Tallon Elite socket system. The idea is that you fit the Tallon including ram mount and dismount and mount the sounder whenever you want. Ala this....



.

Unfortunately, unlike the video the short Tallon cable doesn't fit in to my Lowrance unit, and conversely, neither does the lowrance multi-cable plug in to the bottom of the Tallon plate or indeed with the Lowrance cable directly. They simply don't fit.

All the info I can find tells me I bough compatible gear. Am I wrong? HELP!


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Its probably a stupid question, but does it definately say its compatible with the DSI? i noticed in the demo video its the 5x.

I would also be very interested to find out as i was not far off ordering one for my elite 5 DSI.

Can you provide a link to where you bought it from by any chance? provided they have an online store of course.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

craig450 said:


> Its probably a stupid question, but does it definately say its compatible with the DSI? i noticed in the demo video its the 5x.
> 
> I would also be very interested to find out as i was not far off ordering one for my elite 5 DSI.
> 
> Can you provide a link to where you bought it from by any chance? provided they have an online store of course.


According to the Tallon website...

"The Tallon Elite Socket with Lowrance Connectivity is sold as a complete mounting package for your Lowrance Elite and Mark Series Fish Finders / Chart Plotters"

Also the website I got it from has it listed as a compatible product...CHSmith have been brilliant with their service and speed by the way.

http://www.chsmith.com.au/Products/Lowrance-Elite-4-DSI-Fishfinder-Plotter.html

I'm guessing the issue is that it may be compatible with the Elite 4 but not the DSI and the extension cable included is wrong.

A bit disappointed as I hoped to install it tomorrow and head to the Basin on Friday for a test run


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Yeh i get the feeling its not compatible with the DSI, as you would know they run a different transduce to normal sonar units.

Could be worth giving them a call, maybe they just sent you the wrong cable


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

FWIW the Tallon sockets aren't compatible with the DSI cables. I still went ahead with the installation though and with a gasket and grommet I made it is still an ok solution but more importantly, waterproof. Hopefully Tallon will release a compatible cable in the future. I'll post pics of the finished product over the next couple of days.

Big shout outs and all that to my cousin Millonario for the help and the tools.

I have another question about GPS maps for Lowrance units. Should any data come preloaded on the unit? If not, which maps would you recommend? Are they all $300+?


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Not all units come with the chart cards, i got one (Navionics Gold) from the U.S via Ebay for a special price of $170

I just had a look and they dont seem to have nearly as many on there as they did, so id wait around and see if they add any more soon.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks mate.


----------



## Mist80 (Jan 4, 2012)

I am just about to purchase one of these Units but I am a little concerned about the mounting options available. Original intention was to use a Tallon Elite for Lowrance mount and the scupper transducer mount for a nice clean solution but seems that the connector is incompatible. I wonder if there is an adapter available? What other options are available to mount?


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Mist80 said:


> I am just about to purchase one of these Units but I am a little concerned about the mounting options available. Original intention was to use a Tallon Elite for Lowrance mount and the scupper transducer mount for a nice clean solution but seems that the connector is incompatible. I wonder if there is an adapter available? What other options are available to mount?


There shouldn't be any issues unless you are using a DSI model. I also used the scupper transducer mount and it works brilliantly. The Lowrance transducer and cable run straight through the scupper mount and there are no extra connections. The only problem is that you still need a hole for the cable to run out of scupper mount and back in to the hull if you intend to wire internally.

Our main issue was that we didn't want to use the scuppers behind the seat on the outback because that would mean we couldn't use the trolley. But it was actually quite easy to clip the mount down to size and use the smaller scuppers under the seat.

I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Drew (Jan 24, 2012)

any pics of the way the scupper mount works?


----------

